# How to access NAS from outside my home network



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All!,

I converted an old computer of mine into a NAS by installing NAS4Free. Now i want to access it from outside my home network. Please assist me in this process. Also I would prefer free software and free registrations. 

Thanks In Advance!

Shiva

26 views and no reply??? Come on guys!!! Please reply!!!

Shiva


----------



## gcbeldar (Jun 15, 2013)

Just acquire some knowledge about port forwarding of your modem/router.
then try
*wiki.nas4free.org/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=faq:how_to_configure_custom_dyndns_services.pdf


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2013)

check if your router has Dynamic DNS feature ( most new routers/modems have this feature). just search for that.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 15, 2013)

^ I has dynamic dns. But it supports only dyndns and that's paid. I want a free method if possible.

Shiva


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

check your router website for firmware update to see if they added new free dynamic dns providers.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

there is a firmware version IN_1.00. My router verion is also the same. Is there any harm in installing the same firmware again??

Shiva


----------



## RCuber (Jun 16, 2013)

^ if firmware version is same then no need to reflash. 

BTW when I first saw the title.. I literally thought it was "How to access *NSA* from outside my home network" 

check with other Dynamic DNS Services providers, there are couple of free ones, maybe you will get a software based DNS.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you give examples??

Shiva


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

*www.noip.com/downloads.php
Absolutely Free Dynamic DNS


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. Any guide as to the setup and access??

Shiva


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

just read info.these clients are as simple to setup as chat messengers.


----------

